
The Deepwater Horizon accident, predicted in 1984 - rglovejoy
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2010/06/10/the-deepwater-horizon-accident-predicted-in-1984/
======
th0ma5
Pretty good intro to the concept and importance of knowing what a Normal
Accident is. I think we all, messing with computers, have had these at one
point or another.

